# Clutch chattering



## mshushkov (Aug 5, 2010)

Recently I released that there is a chattering coming from the clutch in idle and pedal is out and it is gone when the pedal is pressed. 
Is it normal behavior or not, do I have to address this issue through a dealership or they will ignore it as a "normal"? 
Any explanation on what cause this? 

Thanks, 
Michael. 

2.5L 5M, 2010. 2500 km.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Take it to the dealership. Your clutch is still under warranty if it's failed.


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

I get some noise from my clutch as well. You can only hear it in an enclosed/semi-enclosed area. Out on the street, I don't hear it. In my garage, I do. There is a difference in sound levels between fully disengaged, partially engaged, and fully engaged. I've been told this is just part of having a dual-mass flywheel on my 2010 5-spd Golf. That includes asking my service advisor on a recent visit for an unrelated issue.


----------



## mshushkov (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, but I can hear it outside with opened and closed window, of course if there is no traffic around.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

its the clutch throwout bearing. Mines allways done it, there is nothing to worry about. goes away when u push the clutch in right?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

OP does the noise happen all the time, even when warmed up? 

If so ur dmf could be going bad, get it checked at the dealer if the noise is always there then they will know theres a definite problem. 

If they happen to turn u away and something happens out of warranty down the road theyll most likely fix it under warranty terms since u went there in the first place.


----------



## mshushkov (Aug 5, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> its the clutch throwout bearing. Mines allways done it, there is nothing to worry about. goes away when u push the clutch in right?


That's right, it goes away after I push in. I am sure about how it sound when it is warmed up, road, engine itself. 
So, when the technician went for the ride by himself he didn't find anything, when I showed him he said that we should replace this one. Personally I would prefer to replace it than have it like this... 

Also, I was driving other car but with 30 km only and it didn't do that. Without that noise the engine is so much pleasure to listen.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

my car has 10k miles on it and it does it. nothing to worry about it. its the bearing moving around a little with no clutch pressure on it. trust me its fine. if i thought it was a problem it would have already been to the dealer


----------



## mshushkov (Aug 5, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> my car has 10k miles on it and it does it. nothing to worry about it. its the bearing moving around a little with no clutch pressure on it. trust me its fine. if i thought it was a problem it would have already been to the dealer


Guess what, they replaced the bearing and it still does the same noise!
My questions are: 
Why it is not making the same noise on the car with only 30 km on it? 
Why do you think it is fine and where did you get the knowledge about it? If the bearing is on an axle then it shouldn't move in the same plane, should it?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I've got these rattles, but then again, I put a GTI trans into my Rabbit so it's a whole different issue entirely for me. It's getting worse so I'm just going to get a new clutch and single mass flywheel.

Since you ruled out the bearing, it may be the dual mass flywheel.


----------



## mshushkov (Aug 5, 2010)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> I've got these rattles, but then again, I put a GTI trans into my Rabbit so it's a whole different issue entirely for me. It's getting worse so I'm just going to get a new clutch and single mass flywheel.
> 
> Since you ruled out the bearing, it may be the dual mass flywheel.


Today in the morning it was very quiet outside and I released that when I engage first gear or reverse and driving very slow then I can hear the same grinding sound through the road and engine one.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

your worrying about it too much. The bearing is not on an axle, its on the input shaft of the transmission. Im a mechanic and have had a lot of standard cars. They all do it, some more than others. If the dealership JUST put a new bearing in it, and they were worried about it they would NOT have let you take the car off the lot. They ALL do it, your just paranoid :screwy:


----------



## mshushkov (Aug 5, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> your worrying about it too much. The bearing is not on an axle, its on the input shaft of the transmission. Im a mechanic and have had a lot of standard cars. They all do it, some more than others. If the dealership JUST put a new bearing in it, and they were worried about it they would NOT have let you take the car off the lot. They ALL do it, your just paranoid :screwy:



Thanks for the update, it sounds more optimistic! If you say so, I will leave it as is and forget about it.
I just had been driving a Subaru for 6 years and never had the same sound change in that manual one.


----------

